# Drywall around tub



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Is the tub set flush against the studs? if so, I'd cut a strip of drywall and glue it in place, then tape and finish. If the tub sticks out closer to the finished side of the drywall you could probably get away with taping and mudding it.


----------



## DR P (Dec 16, 2017)

tub only or tub/shower unit?

Peace


----------



## listo (Nov 19, 2008)

Can't seem to see the pics I put on. I'll try a different way

Oh I can see them when I'm not in mobile mode. Not sure how to delete this post though.


----------



## listo (Nov 19, 2008)

DR P said:


> tub only or tub/shower unit?
> 
> Peace


It's a tub shower unit


----------



## listo (Nov 19, 2008)

mark sr said:


> Is the tub set flush against the studs? if so, I'd cut a strip of drywall and glue it in place, then tape and finish. If the tub sticks out closer to the finished side of the drywall you could probably get away with taping and mudding it.


Front of the Tub is about half the thickness of the drywall on one side and it's flush against the front of the drywall kn the other side.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Sounds like mud and flat tape is the best option.


----------



## listo (Nov 19, 2008)

mark sr said:


> Sounds like mud and flat tape is the best option.


Yeah I figured :crying: hopefully it doesn't crack again


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

I've bought one of the really cheap tub surrounds and cut it into strips* 
to make a border over the top of the existing tub surround. Looked fine 
to me but then I'm not as hard to please as some. Unfortunately the 
corner pieces are wasted. 

* cut just narrow enough to fit under the shower spout.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

I have also trimmed out tub surrounds with painted "Burlap Moulding" (what we called it.), not sure what its actual name is.
About 2 inch x 1/2 inch with one edge rounded over. Couple coats of paint, caulked to the drywall with acrylic and to the tub with silicone.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks like they framed the area about half an inch too big. Or maybe the wall just is not plumb.

How about putting a strip of bullnose tile around the top of the unit ?


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

http://www.trim-tex.com/explore/tips/finishing-drywall-around-shower-flange/











The kits like below are expensive, but with a little patience you could make your own out of trim.


----------



## 7archer7 (Jan 29, 2018)

First, you will want to make sure the tub/shower surround is properly secured to the studs with the proper fasteners (roofing nails or cabinet screws; shimming/firring may be required to plum the surround). I do not see any fasteners in the exposed flange (could be part of the problem with the drywall damage). Second, trim out the whole unit with polystyrene or PVC trim, seal/caulk and paint to match other trim. This unit (accompaniment photo) was done 12 years ago and needs some sealant on the mitered corner, but over all is a nice finished product.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------

